

Tindie: Buy & sell homemade gadgets & parts - grumps
http://tindie.com/

======
rthomas6
I love this!

But, there needs to be some sort of category and search functionality. For
instance, if I wanted to buy a homemade headphone amplifier, how would I find
it? Right now all the electronics are just on a list sorted by... I don't even
know. This system is not going to work as more gadgets get added and the site
grows.

~~~
emilepetrone
Search & Category browsing will be live later tonight.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
How do you plan to differentiate yourself from Etsy?

------
shawndrost
Images are too big for most display resolutions. Check out
<http://browsersize.googlelabs.com/>

~~~
vnchr
I also suffer from wanting to view items side-by-side or at least multiple on
the screen at the same time to have some way of making comparisons and feeling
out this new service.

------
Jun8
This is super cool, but I also need another service where I can hire hardware
people to do simple projects (I cannot even solder), i.e. taskrabbit for
electronics projects.

~~~
jasongullickson
Check out the Wanted section:

<http://tindie.com/wanted/>

(I've already suggested adding a "bounty" field :)

------
moe
Looks very interesting.

I'd suggest to add a short one-line description below the titles. For some
projects neither the name nor the photo gave me an idea what it was (e.g.
what's a "Femtoduino"?).

~~~
emilepetrone
thanks moe. working on a solution for this as well. will push in the update
with search & categories

------
apricot13
woah, I thought the stylesheet hadn't loaded properly - those images are
giant!

looks fun though :)

------
andreftavares
Can this be the homebrew-hardware-gadgets equivalent to the Apple AppStore?

~~~
michaelt
If this store sells physical objects which get delivered by mail, isn't it
more like a regular online store?

------
pbharrin
It would be 1000% more awesome if they handled board fabrication and stuffing
for the sellers, ie they became "Shapeways for electronics". Perhaps they can
team up with DorkbotPDX to get low quantity boards made.

~~~
mindslight
Eh? There's already plenty of companies that will do that, for example
<http://4pcb.com/> was one of the earliest ones to specifically target low-
cost prototype runs (I've been out of that world for a while, so that's all
I've got). Shapeways basically _was_ "Quick turnaround PCB house but for 3D
printed objects" :P

~~~
pbharrin
Tindie is a marketplace: many-to-many. 4pcb.com is not a marketplace it's a
manufacturing service. Shapeways is a both a marketplace and a manufacturing
service. The beautiful thing about their marketplace is that they also provide
the manufacturing (3D printing). So as a seller all I have to do is provide
the 3D model STL file and people who buy the product get a physical object. It
would be awesome if Tindie did the same thing with PCBs. Currently I don't
know of any PCB marketplaces that provide manufacturing as part of their
offering. Sparkfun will sell products for you but there are minimum orders,
and I believe you have to purchase all the raw materials ahead of time. It
would be awesome to have an appstore for PCBs. If you make one, email me and I
will be an evangelist customer.

~~~
GregBuchholz
The BatchPCB marketplace sounds similar to what you are looking for (for
PCBs):

<http://batchpcb.com/index.php/Products>

...and you might find Club Jameco interesting as a slightly different take on
the Sparkfun idea:

<http://www.clubjameco.com/>

------
DanBlake
Is there some FCC waiver for getting compliance if you sell under a certain
amount? Or is it only if you sell a "kit" ? I only ask because I see already
assembled items on there and I think it runs afoul of the laws at hand.

Dont get me wrong, I dont endorse the FCC laws one way or the other- Just
asking the question

~~~
drone
Here are the list of allowable exemptions:
[http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-2010-title47-vol1/pdf/CFR-2...](http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-2010-title47-vol1/pdf/CFR-2010-title47-vol1-sec15-103.pdf)

AFAIK, "kit" does not protect against FCC requirements. MY interpretation of
CE, however, does allow a lot of lenience for "kits and components" which
cannot be used in their supplied form. I.E.: user must perform non-trivial
assembly before being able to use said device. Having been through the FCC and
CE processes, I'll take FCC any day. For most things, getting past irradiated
and conducted emissions is easy enough - getting past ESD is a whole different
matter.

------
Justen
I really like the idea, but the info isn't readily present. Can't say I'm a
fan of the giant pictures with no context.

~~~
emilepetrone
a new solution for this will be out this weekend. smaller photos with more
context. this is my top priority at the moment

------
pkulak
Wow, I want to know where they got the name. My wife and I were going to name
our daughter Tindie, but only because Tünde is a family name and we wanted to
spell it phonetically for the US. Quite a trip seeing something we both
thought we made up out of thin air on HN!

~~~
emilepetrone
I was just thinking of indie tech... tech & indie... tindie. I'm still shocked
the URL was available

------
akdetrick
This is a great idea; an idea good enough to invest the time to create your
own design and CSS instead of using bootstrap out of the box. One step at a
time, I guess.

With that said, I hope this takes off and evolves into something big!

